# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Somebody knows about NK Forste's" Session King Tenor guitar?

## Irénée

Hello All !

Recently I read, see and hear that outstanding new Tenor guitar model...
  

Its reputation is that it is the best ever... Is-it possible ?

What do you think about ?



And Follow the explanation of the inventor "Luthier" !



Is-it possible that it was so much better that our current vintage old references ?  :Coffee:

----------


## Harley Marty

What you should do is find “The Worlds Second Best Tenor Ever”  buy both & give us a review.

----------


## Irénée

> What you should do is find “The Worlds Second Best Tenor Ever”  buy both & give us a review.


I am not sure to well understand ?

Which is in this case the first one please ?

----------


## pheffernan

Nigel has been pretty active in this forum in the past. You could always reach out to him: https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/m...6233-nkforster

But be forewarned: his session king tenor guitars are well above your stated budget. The two most recent ones to be sold used on Reverb were $3300-$3900.

https://reverb.com/item/6087139-2016...or-guitar#full

https://reverb.com/item/11184206-nk-...m-machine#full

----------

Irénée

----------


## Irénée

... What is the real reputation of that Tenor guitar please ?

----------


## pheffernan

> ... What is the real reputation of that Tenor guitar please ?


While you’re waiting, you could google the following: nigel forster session king tenor site:www.mandolincafe.com

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

He’s a respected luthier, and he makes excellent tenor guitars. You can make up your own mind from the videos what you think of them. I don’t really understand why you are desperate for us to confirm what is immediately apparent - Nigel makes amazing instruments. His reputation and marketing skills precede him! He’s a good man.
Other makers make excellent high end tenor guitars too - Taran is another UK based (Yes Nigel is now in Australia) maker whom I’d approach about making one if I wanted to be a single man ha ha. Prices may be higher in Rory’s workshop - his six string guitars are over 10,000 GBP on the second hand market!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Irish luthier Frank Tate makes tenor guitars as well, I'd love to have him make me a tenor guitar one day!

----------

